# The 3 best friends! :)



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Now that we live back in this town, I can go here every day!  Its about a 5 minute drive from our house and it is a LOVELY place during the week. Weekends are PACKED but during the week, hardly anyone is there 

Tried to take a nice picture...Gunner wanted to lay over but half way there, he realised he was on a slope and tried to correct himself back over = Silly picture 










Mikey just wanted to eat grass.










The 3 best friends! 










Mikey loves to hunt 



























Happy tongues


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

what a fantastic place for the dogs - you are lucky! Is it a dog park or just a public access place?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful pics! I love Gunner's eyes.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Northern California is such a gorgeous place... well, I've only been to Oakland, and San Fran, but the weather and landscape was perfect.

You and the pups are so lucky to be there, and have such a wide open expanse to roam about...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> what a fantastic place for the dogs - you are lucky! Is it a dog park or just a public access place?


It is a permanently preserved, city maintained park for dogs. It's great!! They have your standard fenced in area (one for dogs, one for not so nice dogs), and acres of foot paths. Some of it is off leash, some of it is on leash but the entire park is for the canines.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

That sounds like my kinda place! I hope I find a place close to where we are moving.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

That place looks fantastic! My guys would go nuts in all that grass.......my yard is nothing but sand right now. When I take them past the neighbors house with the nice lawn, they're rolling and kicking up their heels then tearing around like total nut balls.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a gorgeous place! Your dogs look so good! The three amigos!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Those are some really nice pictures.
I really like the one where the three of them are all walking down the path together!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Gunner is sooooo shiny!


----------

